# DIY debadge



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2003)

It is easiest to do this when you leave the car outaside in the sun to allow the glue sometime to soften.








Pretty much the only thing you will need to buy/borrow is a strong adhesive remover. I Chose this automotive 3m adhesive remover because 3m is a good product and is available at local auto stores. Also you will need a rag, micro fiber or whatever you desire I recommend the micro fiber. I used fish string cause that is what I am used to but something as easy as floss string can be used.








Using the string, get it behind the letter and begin a sawing action while applying pressure and it will work its way off.








Now you are left with the glue, which can and will be very stubborn to remove. I found that moistening it with the adhesive remover wrag in conjunction with using a fingernail gently, became effective for me. Take your time and be gentle
















Then repeat all this fun stuff for all your letters and make sure all the glue is removed from the paint when finished. Then go over it with a coat of wax just to get back that protection that the adhesive had removed. 








**note this is how I do it, not responsible for any reckless behavior







*


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: DIY debadge ([email protected])*

Great write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just want to add that it's not a bad idea to run one pass over debadged area with Porter Cable + white pad + paint polish. And then - apply some wax. Because no matter how carefull you are there will be micro scratches.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY debadge ([email protected])*

thanks, added to DIY sticky.







*sparx*


----------



## sanchacco (May 25, 2006)

*Re: DIY debadge ([email protected])*

Can you remove the Audi badge too? or does that have the holes?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: DIY debadge (sanchacco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sanchacco* »_Can you remove the Audi badge too? or does that have the holes? 

NO HOLES, you can remove it no problem, but it'll look really nekkid.


----------



## chunk_cali (May 2, 2006)

My car is a few months old now... Anyone think that would be a problem? Maybe the paint next to the badges would have some fade???
After seeing more pix of debadged cars I think they look better....


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (chunk_cali)*

debadged mine after 7 months....no fading what so ever on black.


----------



## chunk_cali (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_debadged mine after 7 months....no fading what so ever on black.

Thanks... think i'll go for it this weekend.


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (chunk_cali)*

Would a blowdryer help to get the adhesive off (using the adhesive remover in addition to the heat)? Any risk of damaging the paint with that combination?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (AZA3)*

i just parked outside for an hour in the heat and that did the job. it only took me about 20 minutes to complete it (including clay, polish, & wax)


----------



## chunk_cali (May 2, 2006)

I started today.... It was 104 outside... I was able to take some of them off without using the string... They would twist right off...


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (chunk_cali)*

Debadged today. There were more micro-scratches on the paint than the posts here would lend you to believe. Anyway, buffed it out and waxed the area. Looks really good and I can't see the scratches at all now.


----------



## slow_glow (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY debadge (ProjectA3)*

is anyone able to confirm that there aren't any holes behind the audi badge? pics? thx in advance


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: DIY debadge (slow_glow)*

fastest way is to hold the blow drier to the badge to loosen the glue while gently lifting the badge up. then use polish remover and cotton wool to get rid of glue. Did mine in about 10 minutes, oh the glue was easy to get off cos it was only a week old wen i did it or less!


----------



## LauraElliott (Aug 29, 2006)

*Anyone know how to easily remove front rings for painting??*

I have the front bumper and grille torn apart but these suckers are on there good.. anyone taken the front rings off to paint know how to do it without breaking the tabs? Thanks!

Just de-badged my black 2011 A3 and I like it ALOT! It needs a bath, I know. Cant wait to get the lights blacked out.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

LauraElliott said:


> I have the front bumper and grille torn apart but these suckers are on there good.. anyone taken the front rings off to paint know how to do it without breaking the tabs? Thanks!
> 
> Just de-badged my black 2011 A3 and I like it ALOT! It needs a bath, I know. Cant wait to get the lights blacked out.


what method are you going to black them out?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I was debadged for 2 years.. you will go back...

I now have the rings back on and couldnt be happier. it just doesnt look right without the rings. like a big tit without a nipple.


----------

